# I found a Romatoff pot at Goodwill



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

I am cooking my first beef roast in my pot. I am so excited. Mom had/had one but she doesen't cook anymore. I remember the pot making a great roast.

I want to try a meatloaf in it next.

Do you have any favorite recipes?

It even came w/ the directions/recipe leaflet. It says it is dishwasher safe. I thought clay was like soapstone in that you didn't wash it w/ soaps as it can absorb the soap/cleaner?


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratulations on the great find.
We have my mothers Romertopf clay cooker that she got year, and years ago. I remember the fantastic meats she cooked in it. They were so tender, juicy and full of flavor. She never washed it with soap or in the dishwasher. She only used water, baking soda or salt and a scrub brush/scrubbie that had never had soap on it. 

The manufacturer says you can put it in the dishwasher
http://www.claybakers.org/cleaning-your-clay-baker.html
This I had never though about doing. Dishwasher detergent smells bad enough, I sure don't want to be tasting it in my meals.


----------

